# First Waymo Jaguar I-PACE Hits The Streets Of San Fran



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

The Jaguars will join Waymo's fleet of 62,000 self driving Pacifica Hybrids. Together, they will equal _one quarter_ of all the taxis and limousines in America.

https://cleantechnica.com/2018/07/15/first-waymo-jaguar-i-pace-hits-the-streets-of-san-francisco/

Waymo is intent on creating an all-encompassing ride sharing and autonomous driving system that will meet the needs of virtually all drivers while eliminating the dangers of the uber driver. In addition to vans and SUVs, it is also testing self-driving trucks in Atlanta. People in Phoenix can take advantage of the company's self-driving shuttle service in most sections of the city today.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Not going to happen within at least 10 years ..far to many variables for them to be on the road safely.. at least here in Minnesota


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

dauction said:


> Not going to happen within at least 10 years ..far to many variables for them to be on the road safely.. at least here in Minnesota












SDC will have their own designated lanes. Traditional passengers sitting in rush hour traffic will see these SDC whiz past them shuttling workers downtown in half the time.

Next day which mode of transportation will that passenger choose? Stinky old uber car sitting in traffic or clean less expensive SDC that will get them to work in half the time .

Human driver Drifting into the SDC lane will get a big ticket in the mail.

Future is here. Sell your old beater


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> SDC will have their own designated lanes. Traditional passengers sitting in rush hour traffic will see these SDC whiz past them shuttling workers downtown in half the time.
> 
> Next day which mode of transportation will that passenger choose? Stinky old uber car sitting in traffic or clean less expensive SDC that will get them to work in half the time .
> 
> ...


 Highway driving and City driving 2 different things ..add snow , Ice , black ice here in Minnesota and driverless cars arent happening anytime soon.. I can see it happening for long interstate travel between cities .. Like Vegas to Los Angeles where you would get on and off at Hubs like Bus Stops....BUT..*BUT if that's the Case why not simply fill a Driverless Bus with 50 Passengers instead of 1.*...

Transporter.. actually that seems to be where the Money would be Driverless Buses ..hub to hub between Cities..1 Vehicle instead of 50.. 50 Passengers instead of 1 .. ... ...Screw the Driverless ..Just buy a Charter Bus , get commercial bus with passenger endorsements CDL ..and do 100 -200-300 mile runs between Cities .. 
Greyhound is actually Making a Profit ..

The upgrades appear to have paid off: in the fiscal year 2014, Greyhound reported a profit of *$73.2 million*, up from *$39.6 million* in 2010, though down from *$87.5 million* in 2013.Aug 9, 2014


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

dauction said:


> Highway driving and City driving 2 different things ..add snow , Ice , black ice here in Minnesota and driverless cars arent happening anytime soon.. I can see it happening for long interstate travel between cities .. Like Vegas to Los Angeles where you would get on and off at Hubs like Bus Stops....BUT..*BUT if that's the Case why not simply fill a Driverless Bus with 50 Passengers instead of 1.*...
> 
> Transporter.. actually that seems to be where the Money would be Driverless Buses ..hub to hub between Cities..1 Vehicle instead of 50.. 50 Passengers instead of 1 .. ... ...Screw the Driverless ..Just buy a Charter Bus , get commercial bus with passenger endorsements CDL ..and do 100 -200-300 mile runs between Cities ..
> Greyhound is actually Making a Profit ..
> ...


Horses are better in snow than automobiles, let's definitely go backwards.
Sad


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Horses are better in snow than automobiles, let's definitely go backwards.
> Sad


 Do you want to make a Profit or not? I' would invest in a Company that can transport More People using less vehicle s(more vehicles = more cost=less profit).

Think of it this way ..would you use 50 singles seat Airplanes (hey lets my it cool and have them pilotless) to fly from Los Angeles to Vegas for the weekend or 1 Plane that can transport all 50 People.. which Company is going to be the Profitable one? .. Clearly the one that can take all 50 same time


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

First question... how long before someone steals it.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> First question... how long before someone steals it.


 Or hacks it and drives it off a cliff


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Uberyouber An Uber driver Steeling a vehicle with no steering wheel and no accelerator.
Most uber drivers can't operate a vehicle WITH a steering wheel & accelerator

Let's say dauction can hack it with her iPhone
Leaving a trail of her personal electronic data finger prints, footprints and manipulative data.

The real question is: how long will she be incarcerated after the trial?

The good news: incarceration is a step up from your current life


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Is an accelerator the same thing as a gas pedal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> The Jaguars will join Waymo's fleet of 62,000 self driving Pacifica Hybrids. Together, they will equal _one quarter_ of all the taxis and limousines in America.
> 
> https://cleantechnica.com/2018/07/15/first-waymo-jaguar-i-pace-hits-the-streets-of-san-francisco/
> 
> Waymo is intent on creating an all-encompassing ride sharing and autonomous driving system that will meet the needs of virtually all drivers while eliminating the dangers of the uber driver. In addition to vans and SUVs, it is also testing self-driving trucks in Atlanta. People in Phoenix can take advantage of the company's self-driving shuttle service in most sections of the city today.


They will look right at home in the Junk Yard in 3 years.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> iPhone
> Leaving a trail of her personal electronic data finger prints, footprints and manipulative data.


And selfies


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dauction said:


> Highway driving and City driving 2 different things ..add snow , Ice , black ice here in Minnesota and driverless cars arent happening anytime soon.. I can see it happening for long interstate travel between cities .. Like Vegas to Los Angeles where you would get on and off at Hubs like Bus Stops....BUT..*BUT if that's the Case why not simply fill a Driverless Bus with 50 Passengers instead of 1.*...
> 
> Transporter.. actually that seems to be where the Money would be Driverless Buses ..hub to hub between Cities..1 Vehicle instead of 50.. 50 Passengers instead of 1 .. ... ...Screw the Driverless ..Just buy a Charter Bus , get commercial bus with passenger endorsements CDL ..and do 100 -200-300 mile runs between Cities ..
> Greyhound is actually Making a Profit ..
> ...


Can we have 8 hour layovers like Greyhound ?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Can we have 8 hour layovers like Greyhound ?


You guys sure are stubborn aren't you


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

transporter007 said:


> Uberyouber An Uber driver Steeling a vehicle with no steering wheel and no accelerator.
> Most uber drivers can't operate a vehicle WITH a steering wheel & accelerator
> 
> Let's say dauction can hack it with her iPhone
> ...


15,000 trips, no accidents, no tickets, never even been pulled over, 160,000 miles driven in 2 1/2 years.

And all these things will do is the same thing the Waymo vehicles do, drivers driving them all the time as I see each and every single day around Mountain View.

These things are never driving themselves.

Transporter loves blabbling about these cars being here but can never provide a single video over 15 minutes of them actually driving themselves.

Waymo just wants to be in the news and being in news stories.


----------

